# polishing resin? can it be done?



## mikem69

Hey guys,
I am a newbie when it comes to pens but have a generations MB pen. I noticed that overtime the cap has scuffed the pen overtime and I am wondering if the scuffs can be removed with anything? 
thanks for the help.
Mike


----------



## D N Ravenna

It will take a fine media to remove the scratches. While I am not trying to dissuade you, please realize that scuffs are removed by removing the material around the scuff. You can't remove just the scuff. Sort of like when you buff a plastic watch crystal, your are removing the material around it so that the scratches are less noticeable. 

I am sure someone else will post some items that will work, so I will leave that to them. In the meantime, you can try light doses of wax with carnuba in it. Sometimes the added shine distracts the eyes from the scuffs! 

Dan


----------



## shun

The name is Carnauba wax*, just correcting so that you dont wind up getting something else..  Hope you don't get offended Ravenna


----------



## mikem69

you think a capecod cloth would buff it out?


----------



## mikem69

I just used a cape cod and it worked awesome! completely removed the light scuffs without scratching the rest of the pen!


----------



## D N Ravenna

shun said:


> The name is Carnauba wax*, just correcting so that you dont wind up getting something else..  Hope you don't get offended Ravenna


Naw. I appreciate your helpfulness. I have collected so many cans of so many different things that I no longer remember their proper names.
Thanks and cheers!
Dan


----------



## LUW

Carnauba wax works very well because it somewhat fills in the scratch, without removing material from the area around the scratch (like when you buff the region).


----------



## Explorerspirit

What be a cape cod then?


----------



## Simon

Lots of old-school pen restorers use....."toothpaste" to polish out scratches in plastic pens 

si


----------



## D N Ravenna

Google is your friend!

Official Site of Cape Cod® Polish Company,Inc.

dan


----------



## NABodie

I wouldn't use toothpaste on resin.


----------



## D N Ravenna

NABodie said:


> I wouldn't use toothpaste on resin.


Could you explain why?
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## NABodie

Something I read on the toothpaste having a reaction with the resin. Of course I can't locate the source at the moment, but I have stayed away from using it for that reason.


----------



## Simon

mmmmmmmm - I was told toothpaste by a major world-wide vintage pen dealer - of course he was referring to its use on old plastic pens 
and MB's "precious resin" may be a distinctly different compound than plastic

si


----------



## D N Ravenna

Simon said:


> mmmmmmmm - I was told toothpaste by a major world-wide vintage pen dealer - of course he was referring to its use on old plastic pens
> and MB's "precious resin" may be a distinctly different compound than plastic
> 
> si


You have two things going on (possibly). One is the diatomaceous (sp?) earth in the toothpaste used to get your teeth clean. I sincerely doubt that this can harm the plastic/resin. The second is everything else that goes into the paste. I guess it is possible that something in the paste could be injurious to the plastic/resin. No qualms on using it on metal though!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## DaleEArnold

Removed Initials on Mont Blanc using 400, 600 grit and then using the same compound used for plexiglass/acrylic on a Cotton wheel, do not use a felt wheel as it will melt plastic in a flash. Slow sanding and Polishing to produce as little heat as possible..

Practice on a cheap pen first you'll get the hang of it. Not even the Local Pen Collector can see where the initials were on my MB.. I am a Watch Man not a Pen Man but xtal polishing is like working the initials out !!


----------



## leongkc

Get one of the polishing kits from this guy. I've used the XP polish and it works quite well.
Tryphon Enterprises - catalog

Alot of guys on the FPN (including me), swears by it.


----------



## striker27

I would use some 1000 grit wet sand paper then hit it with some 2000 grit wet paper. Finish it off with some meguiars 105 or 205 depending how it looks. After that maybe some glaze...


A montblanc is nothing but plastic!!! LOL precious resin my butt!!!


----------



## fiddletown

First, I don't think trying to polish the pen is such a hot idea. A pen is a tool, and a little honest wear gives a tool some character. 

Second, true polishing works by removing material. Wear marks are simply very small scratches in the surface. To polish, you remove material down to the lowest level of the scratches/wear marks thus restoring the even surface. Plastic can be polished with a very fine abrasive. I've used cotton buffing wheels and very fine polishing rouge to polish plastics. But that's still removing material.

Third, a wax like carnuba will give the impression of removing the wear marks by filling in the small scratches. So the wear marks are still there. They've just been covered up. The wax will wear away leaving things as they are now, but it's easy enough to re-wax. If having a "wear free" appearance is important to you, wax may be a good way to achieve the appearance you want without polishing.

If you do polish the pen and continue to use it, it will continue to wear; and new wear marks will start to show up.


----------



## draeroheli

Try this polish called Master Brand polish for Montblanc Precious Resin. It is made in Australia.

Here is a link Welcome to Our "Master Brand Special Montblanc Polish" web site - MASTER BRAND POLISH DELUXE KIT FOR PRECIOUS RESIN MONT BLANC PENS

The polish can remove any deep scratches up to really deep P 400 coarse grid.


----------



## WillyLix

Does anybody know what will or can remove a few light scratches on a matte finish resin watch band??

thanks in advance!

-Will


----------



## D N Ravenna

Resin, to the best of my knowledge, is not used on a watch band. Woudl you please elaborate as I may have misunderstood you.
Cheers!
Dan


----------



## Oldheritage

D N Ravenna said:


> Resin, to the best of my knowledge, is not used on a watch band. Woudl you please elaborate as I may have misunderstood you.
> Cheers!
> Dan


Casio for example has hard "plastic" watch bands that are made of synthetic resin. I don't know how to remove scuffs and scratches though. My fear is that you'll only end up making it look shiny...


----------

